# Oh my Patchouli..........



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

is all gone and it has gotten way to expensive to use in everything. 

So --

I am thinking of using Patch EO in leave on products and Patch FO in soap. 

If I can find one that doesn't make me gag.

Can anyone recommend a good Patchouli FO?

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Marr


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 9, 2008)

there is some kind of worldwide patchouli shortage....seriously. my fiance uses it everyday so i am glad i bought him a gigantic bottle.  

as far as FO goes, i haven't tried any, but remember seeing a description of a patchouli blend somewhere that sounded really nice....i'll try to remember who had it...


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 10, 2008)

fragrance shopping this morning....

on wholesale supplies plus: 
nag champa (great reviews) - i think i am going to get some of this...

patchouli (got pretty good reviews)

witches brew (which is the scent that i was remembering and everyone was saying it was awesome in soap, BUT the company says its not rated soap safe becaus it can cause some to have an allergic reaction....)


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 10, 2008)

Witches Brew is awesome by most companies but you do have to watch the cinnamon in it.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 10, 2008)

I get my patchouli from aura cacia. Although it maybe pricey for some I only buy it in small amounts because I don't use it that much. I make a body butter with it and lavender for my feet and it smells amazing!


----------



## Bret (Jan 10, 2008)

Tony's has a Witches Brew that is soap safe. 

http://tonysfragranceoils.com/index.php ... cts_id=145


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! I love Witches Brew too! I am going to try Tony's as it's soap safe. 

I need a straight patch for some of my blends though. I ordered samples from several companies. I hear Peaks and Tri-State both have a good one in addition to those posted here.

Hopefully the price will go down soon - like before patch isn't hot anymore. 

Thanks again!

Marr


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are looking for nag champa, Tony's nag champa is to die for.   Also look for the scent Karma. It is a patchouli blend.  scent Works and Oregon Trails carry it. Both are nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Is that the same as Lush's Karma? I love that scent and I really want a dupe.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 15, 2008)

Marr said:
			
		

> Is that the same as Lush's Karma? I love that scent and I really want a dupe.



I do believe so.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 15, 2008)

The tsunami wiped out a lot of the Indonesian Patchouli production.  I am buying Chinese Patch EO for a great price.  It is not the dark green like the Indio Patch, but you sure can't beat the price.  I recently bought 1 pound of it for anchoring purposes.  You have to use a bit more in soap than I did the Indio Patch, but it smells about the same.

Paul


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is what I bought;


http://cgi.ebay.com/16-oz-Patchouli-100 ... dZViewItem

Like I said, it is not as strong as the Indio Patch, but it is not cut and I use as a fixative and double the amount of the Indio Patch I used to use.


----------

